# Plaese help to identify the following plant



## JeffL (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I like to seek help in identifying the plant in the attached photo. Those circled in red. 

Thanks


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

My guess would be eriocaulons that was sprung and grown out of flowers from a eriocaulon mother plant.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 27, 2011)

NeonFlux said:


> My guess would be eriocaulons that was sprung and grown out of flowers from a eriocaulon mother plant.


dun think so, because the spikes points out firmly whereas the eriocaulons leaves seems a little soft.

the plants in my picture comes with branches that are tall, firm sticks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: to APC. Where did you get this px? Do you have the plant? I've never seen it before. Its pretty unusual. It is under water right?...


----------



## JeffL (Jun 27, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> :welcome: to APC. Where did you get this px? Do you have the plant? I've never seen it before. Its pretty unusual. It is under water right?...


Yup, I have it in my tank. It is under water


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

It looks like dwarf Cyperus papyrus.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like an alga, possibly a variaty of Nitella or Chara. Or maybe Acetabularia.


----------

